# Gelo - Rio Sabor - 04 Fevereiro 2012



## Dan (4 Fev 2012 às 10:38)

Manhã fria, mas com pouca geada.






Junto ao rio Sabor estava ainda mais frio (-11,0ºC marcou o carro).


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2012 às 11:11)

Grandes fotos, Dan! O rio parece estar parcialmente gelado, proporciona imagens magníficas.

  Só falta mesmo a neve para o quadro ficar perfeito.


----------



## amando96 (4 Fev 2012 às 12:12)

Grande frio.

Que grossura tinha o gelo? Ainda tirei umas fotos do gelo na ribeira aqui, mas comparado com isso não é nada


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2012 às 13:04)

Excelente Dan, em breve irei partir pra esse cenário


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 13:06)

Óptimos registos, Dan!

Ainda é uma enorme quantidade de água gelada.


----------



## Z13 (4 Fev 2012 às 16:01)

Excelentes registos Dan!

Foi em que zona??

Ontem na Sic mostraram em Gimonde o Sabor também gelado... e creio que em Varge dave passar o mesmo!


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2012 às 17:18)

Boas fotos!
E realmente seria interessante, saber em que troço do rio isto aconteceu.


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2012 às 17:30)

As fotos foram tiradas num troço do Sabor que fica a cerca de 4km para norte de Bragança. Nessa parte o rio corre a uma cota de 600m. Nos locais onde a água se encontrava represada, o rio estava gelado mas era gelo fino, tanto que não suportou o meu peso


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 19:57)

Parabéns pelas fotos Dan!


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

Em Gimonde estará semelhante amanhã?


----------



## LeloDemoncorvo (4 Fev 2012 às 23:08)

Imagens impressionantes.Boa qualidade fotográfica e sentido profissional.Menos 11 no Sabor e mais vinte para o fotógrafo.Parabéns.Posso divulgar duas fotos no meu blogue?Claro que cito a fonte.Desde já ,obrigado.
Lelo Demoncorvo.


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2012 às 23:27)

LeloDemoncorvo disse:


> Imagens impressionantes.Boa qualidade fotográfica e sentido profissional.Menos 11 no Sabor e mais vinte para o fotógrafo.Parabéns.Posso divulgar duas fotos no meu blogue?Claro que cito a fonte.Desde já ,obrigado.
> Lelo Demoncorvo.



Claro que sim


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2012 às 00:50)

Excelentes fotos! 
Parabéns.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2012 às 08:50)

Belas fotos! 
Parabéns Dan! 
Não está fácil terem a neve aí este Inverno, mas a natureza encarrega-se de criar outros cenários gelados e também belos.


----------



## raposo_744 (5 Fev 2012 às 11:06)

a 1ª está espetacular

estão em destaque na pagina da sapo

http://noz.blogs.sapo.pt/


----------

